# 1 tiel, 2 tiel, 1 keet, 2 keet plus one more bird?



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

I finally caved and decided to get a new bird. I do not know it's mutation or gender but I did get a good picture of the under tail. It doesn't hae a name but it is the beautifulest tiel ever.

I wonder if I'm the eny of everyone with this color of tiel?

Currently it's in my tiels old cage while the first 2 is in the new one.











"H...h..uM... hi"









Better view of it's tail...


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

Your little guy/girl is a normal whiteface i believe. Until it has its first moult you wont be able to know the gender visually


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

Ezzie said:


> Your little guy/girl is a normal whiteface i believe. Until it has its first moult you wont be able to know the gender visually


Alright, I'll wait and hear from a few more of the experts as well for what they think. To... the pet store we went to is a family owned place so all the birds are concidered healthy. He/she has a metal band around it's leg. Which means it was a bird brought in from a breader he /she does need a little work with being handeled they had one like my pumpkin that hung near teh front of the cage and whistled but, that one was soooooo much cuter.

Any one htink I should give him/her a unisex name?


----------



## Cockatiel132 (Aug 27, 2010)

i agree with ezzie..a whiteface..youngs cockatiels and females will look like yours in the pic. if it is a male, after the moult, his face will have alot more white, flight feathers will loose the spots, and the tail will loose the barring and be black


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Beautiful...this is the exact type of tiel that I want next...she is a beauty =)
I believe she is a Normal Gray White Face


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

Thank you. So, to be sure she/he is on her/his maybe first moult? 

Well if it turns out to be mail tielmom and bonds with my female and if its female and bonds with my male and if they have little ones I'll prolly give some of them away on here. But depends on the gender and how he/she bonds with the other two I already have.

Going to post a picture of its back too....

The back:









Reason I ask on if its his/her first moult is cause I haven't payed attention to one before of course.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

thats an adult female whiteface. look at the black beak. thats an adult. young ones with that beak colour have molted. shes very very pretty though. i actually find the females in the white faced group to be more pretty. i like the delicate colours. a pretty name would be dawn. shes a girl, guaranteed.


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

DallyTsuka said:


> thats an adult female whiteface. look at the black beak. thats an adult. young ones with that beak colour have molted. shes very very pretty though. i actually find the females in the white faced group to be more pretty. i like the delicate colours. a pretty name would be dawn. shes a girl, guaranteed.


Smiles thank you Dally. I've thought of Twister, Dusk, Gusty.


----------



## Clawsworth (Nov 9, 2009)

Aww, she looks like my new baby whiteface, who I'm just about positive is a hen as well. I like Dusk the best.


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

Clawsworth said:


> Aww, she looks like my new baby whiteface, who I'm just about positive is a hen as well. I like Dusk the best.


Thank you. I just got her i can't wait to start working with her on hand training she does have the band around her leg. Though, right know she's ab it quiet since she's scared I'm sure when she warms up she'll prolly start chirping though, as i'm told most females arent vocal I do know I have one who's housed with my male tiel at the moment. Since she's an adult tiel and he's an adult what I might do when she's used to me and intereacted outside the cage with the other two in the cage I'll take pumpkin out and see how they'd react towards each other if he shows signs of likeness I'll move ziva back into her old cage and the new one in with pumpkin.

they had one that hung by the edge of the cage looking at everyone and he was whistling in the cage. I er didn't go with him cause I didn't wanna mix him and my pumpkin up they looked too much alike lol and he was talkative already giggles.


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

tielmom said:


> Beautiful...this is the exact type of tiel that I want next...she is a beauty =)
> I believe she is a Normal Gray White Face


You and me too Tielmom...

If I ever get a second fuzzy...I want this same color :tiel3:


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

Velvet said:


> You and me too Tielmom...
> 
> If I ever get a second fuzzy...I want this same color :tiel3:


Hehe, thanks, :blush:

Also I made my desition on it's name. I am going to call it*drum roll*

Sketch

Cause of how it's his / her color looks like the pencil color when making Sketches with the different shades.


----------



## cwolfenberger1 (Sep 21, 2010)

Very good looking bird! I have two whiteface (pied and split to pied) cockatiels and I love the coloring on them.


----------



## Coral&Andrew (Sep 22, 2010)

awwww what a beauty, i have one similar hes a male called Jasper.


----------

